# Hi!



## Ladyrare (Aug 30, 2021)

New here, just thought I would say hi!

Well... I say new, I registered over a month ago and never made a post!

Oh I made a couple of posts, just then I realized that I haven't introduce myself yet. 

L


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Howdy 🤠 

Are you a menu option?

Yes I’ll have the lady.... rare please.


----------



## JLCP (Aug 18, 2021)

Hi. I am new also. Trying to get an understanding and plan for future of marriage.


----------



## Ladyrare (Aug 30, 2021)

JLCP said:


> Hi. I am new also. Trying to get an understanding and plan for future of marriage.


Good luck to you then


----------

